# DIY Driftwood



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I really didn't know which section to post this in, but I'm hoping I can get some help on this. I wanted to add a few pieces of driftwood/branches that I can find in the brook behind my house and I was wondering the proper way of cleansing it as well as an easy way to submerge the driftwood/branches. I've been told that for outside rocks or stones you boil them for a a decent amount of time before adding them in any aquarium but I'm unsure if it's the same with branches. Any ideas?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Theres a couple ways, first scrub it with a good (never touched soap) brush. 
Boil it if you can, I turn long pieces end to end so both ends get boiled.
Put them in the dishwasher (no soap of course) with 1/2 cup of bleach and the hotest cycle the machine has, then let it dry for 24 hours. 

You can either weigh it down putting rocks on it. Tie it to a rock, or drill a hole in slate or ceramic tile & using a stainless screw, threw that & into the wood 

Good luck & have fun


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

That's incredibly useful, I'll let you know how it works =P. Thanks.


----------



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

is it safe to use normal roofing slate in freshwater aquariums 
and if so what is the best way to clean it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..i have used roofing slate for many years..i just make sure that i scrub it well..


----------

